# Useles Billy Wants to Know ifn its OK to Bait in Febuairy #464



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

What day is it anyway?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Might wanna check your Billy #, you've taken us two or three years into the past.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

33 can't due nuthin right.. Smh-ing


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

3333333 has been locked up and is still kinda lost


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzz is gonna flip his lid if you don't fix that number


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

OMG-ing @ 333


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

He has taken lame to a whole new level this morning


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Woooo


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya'll messing up numbers?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Omg-ing at 33.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

dhd+?


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 5, 2016)

This wind is making it cold at work this mornin'


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

TP+? 
Is that you?


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

What in the world...


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

One of the 3 numbers is right MTR...you at least got the 6.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

OH my.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

16.4 degrees in the vineyard this morning !


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Numbers wrong


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Fix the number


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Omg


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 5, 2016)

That's cold Greg


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

SMH at the wrong #


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

169?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

nchillbilly said:


> might wanna check your billy #, you've taken us two or three years into the past.



169?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

deerhuntingdawg said:


> That's cold Greg



Purty chilly !! I bet hillbilly was colder !!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> 169?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Numbers wrong





Migmack said:


> Fix the number





Migmack said:


> Omg





Migmack said:


> SMH at the wrong #



I warned ya.. He will not stop until it's dealt with.. You better hurry fore he blows a gasket


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

To the original post question.
I say yes
I hope this helps


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Goodness


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

It fittin to get ugly in hera.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I dropped the ball this time. I'm not a goot speelr


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> It fittin to get ugly in hera.



Yes.. Yes it is


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> I dropped the ball this time. I'm not a goot speelr



After you fix it.. You need to start an apology thread


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

My number s get messed up cuz I'm culler blind


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't be hatin I was not too much for biografy either so dont ask me to draw a map.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

14 here, Greg. At least it wasn't snowing and windy this morning like yesterday.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

It is not snowing IMBY.. Hope this helps


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

this thread sucks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

fix the dang number


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Why is the number not fixed.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I just fixed the number by executive order.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I just fixed the number by executive order.



Glad somebody gots some cents scents since round hera


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Almost got it!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I forced akshun by not doing something.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

that's how it werks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

3333 needs to start a "I dropped the ball" thread


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks NC I was on the fone


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)




----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

grrrrr


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

flap


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> 3333 needs to start a "I dropped the ball" thread



I am getting up the courage.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

My strike is over


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

still a little shaken from the mishap


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope 2 B4given


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

like i really do.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

all that food talk yall posted last night made me get out my last bag of crappie


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

and spring sucker fillets


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

spring suckers should be huddled up in the holes just below the shoals gorging on hellgrammites.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

full of roe


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

I thank I will drop the ball today !


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

fish fry tonite


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> spring suckers should be huddled up in the holes just below the shoals gorging on hellgrammites.



Too early ain't it ?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I thank I will drop the ball today !



if you do it right, it comes right back


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

Steve Harvey dropped the ball too !!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> Too early ain't it ?



Not by much. It is just a tad early though.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Darn


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Me soooo hawngray


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Lunch buddy aint here today.. got to eat alone


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

fried egg sandwich


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

power bill down $100 for December, thanks global warming


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

ClemsonRangers said:


> power bill down $100 for December, thanks global warming



If my power bill is $100 I raise hades !!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> If my power bill is $100 I raise hades !!



I think it got shut off last month.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

Mernin???


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzzy has a lunch buddy????  Sounds odd.....


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

first post in this un^^^^^^


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

flip


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

wooooooooo


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

crap


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

03????


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

My power bill never over $90 bucks ! Usually runs $75-80 !!


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Common sense executive order number changes, thank you ncobama


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

morning who can't count in hera


----------



## bigelow (Jan 5, 2016)

Hils+??


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

mattech said:


> Common sense executive order number changes, thank you ncobama



NC Librilly?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I made an honest mistake.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am just a person.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Peeple make mistakes


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

hils makes unreal steals


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

rhymed it


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Hils+??



Sup Bigs+


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> Fuzzy has a lunch buddy????  Sounds odd.....



very.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

first post in herra^^^^


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds whatnot-ish


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

Hotty Toddy......


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

dang....shouldn't have typed that.....smh-ed


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

rydert said:


> Hotty Toddy......



Holy crap.....now this is very odd....


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

rydert said:


> Hotty Toddy......



The above post made me feel kinda gay.. I hope you're happy


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Flap


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

^^^^^^lame


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Crap


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

it got gay in here real quick like


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

nuddin


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

first fried egg sandwich was excellent, so i prepared a nuddin


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

lol's.........


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> it got gay in here real quick like



Yes.. Yes it did. I feel violated


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

about time to go and ate some lunch


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

i don't have a lunch buddy


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Enough of the gayness


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

that would be odd.....


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy is very angry at the gov mandated orange vesteses.


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

i stayed home to watch GunGrabber Inc, Barry is on now


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzzy eatin' lunches with that feller what left those educational magazines in his tree stand.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

lunchtime


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

couple ninjas in here


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

Subway today....foot long


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

people being real sneaky like


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

sup mudro


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

hey Frenchy


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

finally fixed the number...bout time


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

i made a salad at the salad bar.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

woooooooooo


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

i wish it was a cocktail bar instead


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

hils you idjit get outa here


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

I got me some soup taday


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

lol


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

You kilt any Deer Martin?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

wooo


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

soupy flop^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

some flop soup?


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought Hils was banded


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

only for a few days


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

I killed 2 this year ...well a 3rd but I did not recover it.  I will try to kill one more this weekend though.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe two..its doe days right?


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't think so for Jasper


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess I'll have to stab one with the bow then


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

The only two bucks around my stand are not fit to be killed this year.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

but I got one big ole slick head around


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

Yep.  Take the bow


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

well..time to do more stuff that they give you money for...stoopid if you ask me


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Cyl


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

I forgot deer season was in


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Besides a few events, deer season stunk for me.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hope fully duck season will be good


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

El ninõ has made it rough


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Between coyotes, el ninõ, and other deer hunters, deer gonna be extinct soon


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hilsman?


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Nitram?


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

flops


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

dadgumit


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Almost krun


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

crap


----------



## mudracing101 (Jan 5, 2016)

so close


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy wants his backpack to match his rifle


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Everything needs to match in order to kill an animal


----------



## bigelow (Jan 5, 2016)

Realtree for me please


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Lunch buddy showed up... did not eat alone...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Lunch buddy showed up... did not eat alone...



that's sweet.  glad it worked out for you


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol'es


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> that's sweet.  glad it worked out for you



Thank you, seemed like some folks was worried. So I gave an update


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzzy=needy.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

fuzzy = greedy.  He ate his lunch, and then his friends lunch.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Thank you, seemed like some folks was worried. So I gave an update



Well; what did you and your lunch buddy eat????


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

hotdogs or SPAM?.....


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Went to Ying Lins buffet


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't take no mathematician to open a Billy thread.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

So.etimes it does Bo$$


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't take no mathematician to open a Billy thread.



it was horrible Bo$$.......glad you weren't here to witness it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Fuzzy was very angry


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

he gave 3333 the whatfor and the whatnot


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

oh yeah......Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

flops


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

things just haven't been the same since Cheesy went to be with the lord


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

2:13


----------



## ClemsonRangers (Jan 5, 2016)

sometimes, i hear down south jukin playing in my head

is that rong jenny?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Had a little excitement in Bowling Green today. We had left IHOP and a Ky Trooper in a van came around us in the left lane of the main drag over there. Up ahead at the next intersection he was behing a car in the left turn lane with his blue light on. As we got closer I noticed that he was behnd the driver side door with his gun pointed at a car in front off us. Bout that time there were two unmarked cars sitting directly in both lanes in front of us and they were out with their guns pointed at the car. Within 20 seconds there were bout 12 cop cars marked and unmarked and more guns drawn than I ever seen. We cant go anywhere and we bout 1 car length behind and to the right of the bad guys. I was getting ready to hit the floorboard but they had them out and cuffed pretty quick. Several of the cops were plain clothes and looked like drug dealers them selves.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

I hear the bunny hop song !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Had a little excitement in Bowling Green today. We haff left IHOP and a Ky Trooper in a van came around us in the left lane of the main drag over there. Up ahead at the next intersection he was behing a car in the left turn lane with his blue light on. As we got closer I noticed that he was behnd the driver side door with his gun pointed at a car in front off us. Bout that time there were two unmarked cars sitting directly in both lanes in front of us and they were out with their guns pointed at the car. Within 20 seconds there were bout 12 cop cars marked and unmarked and more guns drawn than I ever seen. We cant go anywhere and we bout 1 car length behind and to the right of the bad guys. I was getting ready to hit the floorboard but they had them out and cuffed pretty quick. Several of the cops were plain clothes and looked like drug dealers them selves.



You should have jumped out with yor gun too Boss !!


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Had a little excitement in Bowling Green today. We haff left IHOP and a Ky Trooper in a van came around us in the left lane of the main drag over there. Up ahead at the next intersection he was behing a car in the left turn lane with his blue light on. As we got closer I noticed that he was behnd the driver side door with his gun pointed at a car in front off us. Bout that time there were two unmarked cars sitting directly in both lanes in front of us and they were out with their guns pointed at the car. Within 20 seconds there were bout 12 cop cars marked and unmarked and more guns drawn than I ever seen. We cant go anywhere and we bout 1 car length behind and to the right of the bad guys. I was getting ready to hit the floorboard but they had them out and cuffed pretty quick. Several of the cops were plain clothes and looked like drug dealers them selves.



you should have told them to get out of the road and blew the horn at them.....Told em it was your birthday and whatnot....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

you should have told them you had a party to go to.....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

You might have made the 6 o'clock news !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope it wasn't your drug dealer that got arrested....that would suck


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> I hope it wasn't your drug dealer that got arrested....that would suck



that would suck.....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

no birthday weed for KyDawg.....smh-ed....


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

What kinda drugs you like Boss ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Bo$$ done about got in the middle of a gunfight between Raylin and Boyd Crowder.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Did they hand cuff his hand to his belt loop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

You aint right. Here we went through this terrifying gun fight and were traumatized by urban terrorism and yall talk bout birfdays and such. I was shaking so bad I had to stop by the liquor across the street and get a fifth of cheap bourbon and $12 worth of powerball tickets. It is like $400 million dollars now you know.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

read homo3's response in this thread.....he a idjit...
http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=861830


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

At first I thought they be after us cause I tore one of them tags off a mattress here a while back.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> At first I thought they be after us cause I tore one of them tags off a mattress here a while back.




H22 tells me they coming after me erytime I cut one off.


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

y'all had tags on y'all beds?.....high rollers...


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

bunch of fancy pants


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang bo$$...glad you are alright


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

I woulda hit the floorboard asap


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

if the pew pewin started


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

pew pew pew flop


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

17 here this morning, but no snow.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

2:51


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Awesome weather report Bo$$!  Please keep us posted.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

rydert said:


> read homo3's response in this thread.....he a idjit...
> http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=861830



That was it right thera... lol-in all ova


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Aint no weatherman.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

3:02


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

LoL at HDM03


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy birthday KyWeatherman!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I can read the temperature on a thermometer that dont make me a Doctor.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDoctor said:


> I can read the temperature on a thermometer that that done make me a Doctor.



dont sell yourself short!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I need to get up and go work with my cows.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

KyBovinePhysicalTherapist said:


> I need to get up and go work with my cows.



Thats nice of you do do that boss


----------



## bigelow (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't forget to bring a wrench


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

Boss has nice cows


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

A feller in the fishing forum is looking for some crappie guys..


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

4:20


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> 4:20


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 5, 2016)

I see metrohunter


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Bo$$ goin' to change the oil in his cows, maybe tune a couple of 'em up a little.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I need to replace a few horns and switch a few brands.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

KyCowherder said:


> I need to replace a few horns and switch a few brands.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 5, 2016)

Good morning bo$$ money


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

woooooooooo


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

not gonna try


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

nope


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

tolt ya


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I need to get up and go work with my cows.



What will you do to the ones you can't see?


----------



## Hornet22 (Jan 5, 2016)

hdm03 said:


> What will you do to the ones you can't see?



New member needs some help bubba


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Hornet22 said:


> New member needs some help bubba



Thanks buddy; I am on it!


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Huh?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Afternoon Martin.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

You got the number wrong three3thirty3


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

But its ficksed now


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> You got the number wrong three3thirty3



it was terrible.....i think kydawg bandeded him because of it


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

between the wrong number and getting taken down in a drug bust; KyDawg hasn't had a very good birthday and whatnot


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

prayers sent for KyDawg......I hope tomorrow's birthday is better....


----------



## rydert (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy done found a dead rat in his French fries.....lol's


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 5, 2016)

4:55


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Me n my friend got arrested this morning up in Kentucky. We were just driving along when these thugs and drug dealer looken guys jumped us at a red light. Some dude behind us I a dodge truck was popping shots up in the air as he was whooping and hollering and throwin empty whiskey bottles at us. He had Kid Rock turnt up loud too.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

#indaslamma


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 5, 2016)

was the dude in the dodge truck wearing capri pants?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Why yes, yes he was. Him an his lady was yelling... hey...they got any weed???


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol-ing


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I have a dodge truck?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I like Kid Rock too


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

While


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Here


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Ill Flop


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Booyah


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

lol at T.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Bo$$ got capris but still calls them nickers


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Calypso pants.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Bo$$, there's a bunch of cows all around here without any brands. They must not belong to anybody.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

#SquirrelSkweezer done flopped and run.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Reckon me and Billy could round them up in the dark NC?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Big ol' loadin' chute at the top of the hill, Bo$$.


----------



## Head East (Jan 5, 2016)

Just stopped in to say...

Happy Wooooo Year.

Carry on Billies


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

That will work out nicely.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Evening Head East.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 5, 2016)

Head East said:


> Just stopped in to say...
> 
> Happy Wooooo Year.
> 
> Carry on Billies



Same to ya.. East. Wooooooo!


----------



## Head East (Jan 5, 2016)

Y'all are hoot.  Thanks.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I think Headed East headed west.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

You should visit us more often Mr East.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Is there still a fat man in the bathtub?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Singing the blues?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

#free T.P.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Singing the blues?



I heard him moan.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Hand me down my coat and hat..................


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Oil is heatin up for the suckers and crappies!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I wonder what Juanita is up to?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

awesome


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Gimme my walkin' cane............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I ain't never ate no hogsuckers, mtr2212.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

mtr3333*


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

I thought you couldn't count.........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I seen Billy down there at the Commodore Hotel.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

He was underneath a streetlamp.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Reebs getting warm...........


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Long way to first floor for ice...............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Slow elevator.........


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Not here. I got mine in a cooler on the porch to keep 'em from freezin'. 'Sposed to be about 12 tonight here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

I like escalator better............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Shark up in herra.............


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I ain't never ate no hogsuckers, mtr2212.



I tried them once on a trip years ago up Cooper's Creek. The trout were slow and I read in some magazine how "divine" that fish was to eat if you can get past the bones. So I took 2 home and the magazine was right. I'm gonna try scoring the meat to fry the bones crisp. That's what the real connoiseurs do. But it is some of the best eating fish I ever et.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Big one    17 footer...............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Escalators ain't good for drunked folks, Dave.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

The way them lawmen were handling T, I don't think he will be getting out for a while.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

They were very angry with him.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Ya'll should see the spring sucker run in  Yellow Jacket Creek in Hogansville.............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

He kept hollerin "I aint did nothing".


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

If you sit down the momentum will just roll you off at the end..........


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Last thing I heard him say was, I want my lawyer, call Basham.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

T too smart to get caught.................


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

flop


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Wow


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

now


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Talk to us Mako 17 we pretty nice folks............


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

They musta found T.P.'s phone and took it. They prolly wore plastic gloves.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> They musta found T.P.'s phone and took it. They prolly wore plastic gloves.



I hope thay cant download his pichers...........


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Know this guy around here that the lawmen hate having to deal with.They know when they get ready to arrest him he's gonna do one of two things.He's gonna run till he cant run no more or he's gonna fight till he can't fight no more


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Quack be in thera soon.............


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Know this guy around here that the lawmen hate having to deal with.They know when they get ready to arrest him he's gonna do one of two things.He's gonna run till he cant run no more or he's gonna fight till he can't fight no more



Steve?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

#SquirrelSkweezer is lurkin' in here.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Carl?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Bruce?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Lance?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

I aint gonna say his name Dave but he finally messed up good and got him a few years


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I had read back NCH
I cant keep up


I did not miss a thang


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

FH gots a close friend in jail now.

SMH


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Dave,  food situation for "hawg on the ground 2016"?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Big communal meal?
Bring your own?
Fend for yourself?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Dave?

I scare erreyone offt?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Yall no I don't reelly sweeze the life outa skwerls rite?


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

He aint close T&T but I live in a small community.....He'd run a truck till the engine blew then get out and run till he got tuckered out and if he caught a second wind he would try to fight them after all that


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds like a fun to be around guy, FH.
Most people just aint got the drive to see it through like that.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Kids just give up these days.   Don't want to work for anything in life.
You "not a friend" has work ethic sounds like


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Definetely communal, when it gets closer we'll divvy up.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Get a list and what not...........


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

OK.
Put me down for something.
I can bring "something"


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Make a poll......


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Sign waivers........


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Tall boys
Ill bring 40oz bottles.
Everyone gets one on their way to the stand.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Here is your bullet,  and your bottle.
Good luck now!


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Eat just choked squirrels........


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

IF you choke em down, they don't get all that nasty "blood shot" meat


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Stands? we usually run them down and stob them..................


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Dave is there a camp on the hog killing land?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

BBL I'm going down the escalator and get ice......wish me luck.........


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I saw a "Survival Spear" for sale at Academy Sports while Christmas shopping.
I think Ill go get one now.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

FH, he tolt me to bring my camper if I wanted?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Double wide and plenty of space............electricity............indoor potty..........heat............you know roughing it........


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> He aint close T&T but I live in a small community.....He'd run a truck till the engine blew then get out and run till he got tuckered out and if he caught a second wind he would try to fight them after all that



I like a feller with drive and ambition.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm inda jailhouse now...


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Lftjh


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

#freeme


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Sounds too uppity for me.  I don't think there will be any real feral pigs in such a nice place as that...


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

We on the way to bust you out TP


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Ill get the  DYNOMITE!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

4 members 11 guests
They loves us


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

RedNeck here!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

No thumbs on the way T.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Take your time, fellas. I ain't going nowhere.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Stay back from the wall TP


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

We will drive a truck in bust up the bricks


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

You jump in the bed


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

flop


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

We will peel outa there


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> I like a feller with drive and ambition.



I got a cousin that's just as wild.......the stories I can tell of the predicaments I done got in with that crazy joker


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I only ran from the police once.
Passed him in town doing about 65 in a 35
I gunned it an ran up the next block and circled back around a full circle and fell in behind him..
LOL
He didn't know it was me.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I do not condone running from the police.
But I was about 18 then.
I did condone not getting ANOTHER ticket at the time


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

I have made bushbond before.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

I was 18 and older.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't make eye contact with that other feller over there, T.P.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

ok it was everything and some


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Years ago my cousin  took me deer huntin in Willachoochee,said he had permission.We struck out down this three path road and come up on a stand and he says I'm sittin in this one and if you keep following the three path you will come up on another stand and you hunt that one.Got up in the stand and wasn't there 20 minutes and here he comes running down the three path telling me to come on.I fly down out of the stand and start running following him.We make a wide circle,come back out on the hard road and high tail it to the truck where they is  another truck parked besides mine,we jump in the truck and take off,I told him I thought you said you had permission,he looked at me and said I lied


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't tell em nothing T.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

2212 is gettin' all philosophical.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

You know they will try to get you to squeal on somebody. Don't say nothing.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

FH=Billy's cousin


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

#T.P.*+livesmatter


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't take that plea deal, T.P.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Especially about you know what.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Did you get a big buck that day FH?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

wow did i eat that much?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I bet T.P. looks funny wearin' orange pajammers.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Joker loved to fight too.We was sittin in a bar one time and he gets up to go to the bathroom, when he gets back they's three dudes behind him and he say to me these dudes want to fight us.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I am counting in 1/3's


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Snitches get stitches............


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

TP wear the jammers commando and put up a good fight


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. has his phone hid again.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

get exrty soap in your piller case and swing for the fence


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't ever fight naked....................


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Joker loved to fight too.We was sittin in a bar one time and he gets up to go to the bathroom, when he gets back they's three dudes behind him and he say to me these dudes want to fight us.



He musta tolt em what you said


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

They call that suitcaseing NCH


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Don't ever fight naked....................



Experience with this?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Dave if those suckers were north of atlanter they'd be caught out


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

In the shower after football practice..............


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> He musta tolt em what you said



I told them I don't know what he said but him and them could fight all they wanted, I was gonna sit here drink my beer and watch


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I did not gather up wood for a fire tonite

smh


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> I told them I don't know what he said but him and them could fight all they wanted, I was gonna sit here drink my beer and watch



They musta recognized him from that other time and he said he brought muscle this time


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Evening. Yet another 12+ hour shift and its only tuesday.
Man, i wish i was hunting! It is cold out there!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Uncle Dave showers then fights


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Evening. Yet another 12+ hour shift and its only tuesday.
> Man, i wish i was hunting! It is cold out there!



The night is young bammer!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

He got in a fight with a guy that got the best of him.My cousin had a shark tooth necklace on and old dude takes the tooth,puts it on my cousins  forehead and drives it in,no the pointy part but just laid the tooth up there.My cousin walked around with the imprint of a shark tooth on his forehead for a couple weeks.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

I had to make myself stop eating fish tonite


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

LOL at the shark tooth
That is funny as you know what


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Smoking my 2nd batch of link sausage. This batch is mild with a little bit of deer.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

Bammer gonna go huntin' when he gets off work tonight. He gonna be in the jail with T.P.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 5, 2016)

Uncle Dave likes a clean fight


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I tired of ja.... Err hunting.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> LOL at the shark tooth
> That is funny as you know what



It was funny as heck......All this stuff is true,I know its hard to believe but its true.He lives in Douglas T&T


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I guess if you got any blood on you dave, you could just walk over and turn the water back on.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm going to look him up FH
See if I can make out the tooth still


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I seen a girl with a ford emblem on her forehead. Bkw had her in the headlock an ran her into it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

LOL KMc


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

forehead flops


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

MT up in here


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy bought a scanner and a crowbar...............................44 deers so far..............


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I need one more deer. So if Yall kill one.... Have it prossessed and I'll come get it. Tring to cut down on the grocery bill. 
Thanks k


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Guest if Yall get one. Join GON an then send me a PM. That's a private message


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Try not to shoot the shoulders up bad.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Or the hams.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Please miss the backstraps.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't mess up the neck roast either


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I like the tenderloins also.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Don't mess up the neck roast either



Thanks. FH.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

LOL at billy with 44 deers in 8 months.

Now there is other folks standing in lone for the deers.
Gotta get there fast. 

#BackOffMyDeer


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Thanks. FH.



No problem....neck roast is some kinda good


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Get there late and you have to just take the side that struck the car.
Bloody nasty meat


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I only care about back straps.
Necks are for the taxi.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I lol'n thinkin' about that Chappelle Show episode where Rick James hit Charlie Murphy in the forehead with his Unity ring.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Ttt


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Wonder could you make a good broth with the leg bones though?


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

What did the 5 fingers say to the face?


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Smack


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Cocaine is a heck of a drug


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I lol'n thinkin' about that Chappelle Show episode where Rick James hit Charlie Murphy in the forehead with his Unity ring.



I LOLed a little reading you say Chappelle Show...


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Chappelle show was great


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

You on Coke MT?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I need one more deer. So if Yall kill one.... Have it prossessed and I'll come get it. Tring to cut down on the grocery bill.
> Thanks k





kmckinnie said:


> Guest if Yall get one. Join GON an then send me a PM. That's a private message





kmckinnie said:


> Try not to shoot the shoulders up bad.





kmckinnie said:


> Or the hams.





kmckinnie said:


> Please miss the backstraps.





kmckinnie said:


> I like the tenderloins also.





kmckinnie said:


> Thanks. FH.



I wish i'd known you wanted one. Guy had a gutshot buck the other night that would have been perfect.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

I got a neck roast that I'll cook for the Billy hunt.................


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Ill bring a bunch of sausage for eating too.
Freezer cleanout time.
It aint old,  I just am not getting it cooked


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I lol'n thinkin' about that Chappelle Show episode where Rick James hit Charlie Murphy in the forehead with his Unity ring.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Gut shot is fine. Try for another one.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Just have the proccessor clean it. Thanks k


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

My processor cleans em for $20

I have not paid it yet though

I'm cheap


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Hae hay


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

I have not hunted deers sence first weekend of Nov. I have been very useless. My truck blowed up yestirdee so it doesn't look like I'll make it for the last weekend either


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P.*+ has been very quiet.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

That sux Guth.
That's a bad day.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

HEs Locked Up
They don't allow no phones in prison.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> I have not hunted deers sence first weekend of Nov. I have been very useless. My truck blowed up yestirdee so it doesn't look like I'll make it for the last weekend either



Did dynamite do it?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Rockin my orange jammies tonight. I got the same pair I had the last time I was here. Cause I drawed Scooby-Doo on the legs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

t.p. havin' to cook supper for herself.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

I did not


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

t.p. got microwave popcorn figure out pretty good.  She'll be ok.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Look in the HVAC vent at the end of the top bunk......................I left you sumting.......................


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Don't tell no names T.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

t.p. done eated her popcorn and headed to RJ Bail Bonds on her Big Wheel. She used to it.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Hope she got the title to A&P with her.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> My processor cleans em for $20
> 
> I have not paid it yet though
> 
> I'm cheap



Me 2. The idea is to have a Friend pay to cut down on the grocery bill. I do not want to pick up one that someone left and when back to fla.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Did dynamite do it?



I pulled up to a stop light and it acted like it was going to cut off so I turned into the turning lane and barely made the light. Rolled it into a gas station Parkin lot and looked back and it looked like a bomb went off. Sounded like it swallered a handful of marbles then cut off. Tried to crank it and it's locked up. Checked the oil this morn and it looks like baby poo


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Kids gotta grow up. Good job TP


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I smell popcorn burning.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 5, 2016)

I fixin' to go watch the NCIS. Jethro gonna pewpewpew somebody.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

New injun=$3000 not good


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Ol that's here. Grandkids tring to fend for there selfs.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I smell popcorn burning.



You shoulda smelt my truck blowin up. That was awful


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> New injun=$3000 not good



Not bad either. Running injun is better than broken injun.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> You shoulda smelt my truck blowin up. That was awful



I'm so sorry to hear. I've been there.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang, sorry bout ya mota, guth.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Baby poo oil is mixed with coolant.
But that is neither here nor there


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

You could try to trade it in


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Called for a wrecker and some mid eastern guy answers. Never heard of one a them drivin a tow truck but I got him to come get us. Funniest Indian (from India) I ever met.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

An injun towed your blowed injun?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Baby poo oil is mixed with coolant.
> But that is neither here nor there



That's what it smelt like. Burnt antifreeze


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

You shoulda put him under your hood.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> I fixin' to go watch the NCIS. Jethro gonna pewpewpew somebody.



I'm watching episode 1 of Lonesome Dove on the western channel. Got Jethro Tivo'ed.
I reckon i'll go sit in the corner of the cotton field in the morning and then go check the duck cam and see if any have shown up again since the flooding.
 I normally don't try to gutshoot deer but if that's what KMac wants, i'll try my best to blow up the deer's innards for him.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Anti freeze in oil not good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> You could try to trade it in



Not sure if they'll take a blowed up truck on trade


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> You shoulda put him under your hood.



His truck is domestic and the foreign injun might not a bolted up?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh, they will
They will also not give you very many dollars of money for it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Guth, what year and all is your truck?
Mileage and whatnot too


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> An injun towed your blowed injun?



Yep. He wouldn't stop talkin the whole ride. It blew up in riverdale and he kept me and my boy entertained all the way to Conyers.  doesn't care to much for the black folks in river dale either


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

house update


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Brood side thru the ribs. Just a touch back from shoulder. In the middle will work.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Guth, what year and all is your truck?
> Mileage and whatnot too



I call it my truck but it's a 2006 expedition with 180,000 or so miles


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

phllop


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Do you have Geico insurance?


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

miss by that much....


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Brood side thru the ribs. Just a touch back from shoulder. In the middle will work.


Man, you are picky. 


mattech said:


> Hey


Hey, Lab guy!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Do you have Geico insurance?



He don't like saving 15 percent


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy is a tarred little feller


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Not sure if they'll take a blowed up truck on trade



They did mine. It was a 2014 and we threw the stick of dynamite the wrong way at the river one nite drunk.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Fishing.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

T is gonna donate a truck to the person who gets the 1000th post in this here strang


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Good luck Guthrie.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Guth's truck blew up an then a tow truck driver by name of Sony Patel stolt it.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy volunteared T to donate a truck.  Pappy knew T wouldn't mind.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

We got a crew here.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

T likes it when he gits volunteared to donate to da cauze.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Do you have Geico insurance?



No I do not. I gots progressive. After we figured out what happened I kinda wished it had caught far


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Be a good time to vote to approve to 2016 budget I submitted.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

9 dismembers and 4 guessers


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Thx K. Tryin to figure out if I should buy an injun or a whole new vehicle


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Be a good time to vote to approve to 2016 budget I submitted.



did we get the supplemental budget for Pappy's huntin trip hidden in the budget?


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

I bought a new truck 3 months ago, called Geico to change coverage and they asked if I wanted the mechanical breakdown coverage that I had on the other vehicles. I asked what that cost me. $8 a month. 4 weeks later the trainy went out on Mommas Volvo. $6200 at the dealership. $250 deductible and they gave us a brand new Subaru to drive for three weeks.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Guth's truck blew up an then a tow truck driver by name of Sony Patel stolt it.



His name is Kahn. I wish he hada stolt it. My insurance would cover that


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I cant discuss details of the budget Pappy.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Are you moved in yet Krun?


Looking good!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

My smoked pork sausage is a success.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Whoever starts the next thread, Unc Dave is gonna donate a blowed up Volvo tranny to them.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> We got a crew here.



Serious question:
Will a 140gr, Corelokt moving at 2800fps be able to drop a deer at 250yards?
Never shot one that far before but that's the shot i got from the stand. May try to hide in da bushes a little closer to where hes coming out.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Grand son said so c


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> I cant discuss details of the budget Pappy.



we gotta pass it so we can't see whats in it?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Can you get it freed up guth?

Might get it to crank and get a far


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

Yes BAma


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

IF you do your part


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Looks good krun


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> I bought a new truck 3 months ago, called Geico to change coverage and they asked if I wanted the mechanical breakdown coverage that I had on the other vehicles. I asked what that cost me. $8 a month. 4 weeks later the trainy went out on Mommas Volvo. $6200 at the dealership. $250 deductible and they gave us a brand new Subaru to drive for three weeks.



Wow. I've never heard of that kinda coverage unless you buy one separately and they usually cost more than a serious repair


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Serious question:
> Will a 140gr, Corelokt moving at 2800fps be able to drop a deer at 250yards?
> Never shot one that far before but that's the shot i got from the stand. May try to hide in da bushes a little closer to where hes coming out.



Serious answer, aim 2" high.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

That is correct Pappy, if there is no further discussion 2016 budget approved.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Hate to hear about the motor guth


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Serious question:
> Will a 140gr, Corelokt moving at 2800fps be able to drop a deer at 250yards?
> Never shot one that far before but that's the shot i got from the stand. May try to hide in da bushes a little closer to where hes coming out.



what diameter boolit and cof?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Whoever starts the next thread, Unc Dave is gonna donate a blowed up Volvo tranny to them.



I can donate the motor to go with it


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Serious answer, aim 2" high.



I would go more like 4"  

Wait,  what caliber?


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 5, 2016)

Evening all


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Serious answer, aim 2" high.



That's pretty much what the ballistics graph shows but i can't find the foot pounds that particular round has at that distance. It's the edge of a swamp so if he runs more than 50 yards i'll probably lose him in the water.


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 5, 2016)

Lot of folks in here tonight


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

wobert, it depends on the boolit diameter, shape and ballistics.

a 7mm08 140 would have plenty of ummphf.  a 30-30 150 grain not so much.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Serious question:
> Will a 140gr, Corelokt moving at 2800fps be able to drop a deer at 250yards?
> Never shot one that far before but that's the shot i got from the stand. May try to hide in da bushes a little closer to where hes coming out.



Yes. Put the cross level with the back the way it's sighted. Above shoulder area. It will be about heart or a little above. Drt. The one I shot Sunday was 250ty plus. I put it at the head area and broke its neck. Head & neck where straight up.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> Serious question:
> Will a 140gr, Corelokt moving at 2800fps be able to drop a deer at 250yards?
> Never shot one that far before but that's the shot i got from the stand. May try to hide in da bushes a little closer to where hes coming out.



My .06 is sighted in 1" high at 75yds and Ive shot em at 225 holding dead on. I shoot 165 grain winchesters


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 5, 2016)

At 250 yards, I worry about scope more than bullet.

I have a 16 power Nikon on a 7 mag for distance shooting.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

mattech said:


> Hate to hear about the motor guth



Thx matt


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> wobert, it depends on the boolit diameter, shape and ballistics.
> 
> a 7mm08 140 would have plenty of ummphf.  a 30-30 150 grain not so much.



I'm gonna get closer and hide in da bushes. Just need to practice longer shots before i risk losing a nice deer.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Krun living on the edge.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

250ty yards and da deers get smaller.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 5, 2016)

What I mist?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I have them run less at longer ranges for some reason. Slowed bullet, more knock down maybe. More time to expand and punch instead of swish thru.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Missed


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> At 250 yards, I worry about scope more than bullet.
> 
> I have a 16 power Nikon on a 7 mag for distance shooting.



Yeah, the crosshairs on my 3x9x50 pretty much covered the front half of the deer at that distance. 
Besides, he prolly won't show up again anyway.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

mitee generous of you donating that motor T. 

You a fine upstanding feller


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> 250ty yards and da deers get smaller.



Turn the scope around.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

peanutman04 said:


> What I mist?



I'm trying to gutshoot a big buck for Kmac at 250 yards with my pellet gun. Just figuring out boolistics.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

You got to let your ship sail to get to the next port.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Wobert like to play extreme deer gimpin'


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Wobert is learnin' from da best deer gimper around.  

kinnymac gots da book, badge and tshert


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> You got to let your ship sail to get to the next port.



Words of wisdom right there


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Pnut is trying to get to the bat cave.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

kinniemac is holdin' classes on gimpin'.  Masters degrees are available fer enuff cash...


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

mguthrie said:


> Words of wisdom right there



Well..... I DO like to pew! pew! pew!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy is fillin' out da appleecashun for da masters degree online.  Wonder why they askin' fer a credit card and bank account information?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Bang


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> That's pretty much what the ballistics graph shows but i can't find the foot pounds that particular round has at that distance. It's the edge of a swamp so if he runs more than 50 yards i'll probably lose him in the water.



Google simple bullet trajectory calculator Robert, might help you.


----------



## lagrangedave (Jan 5, 2016)

Bo$$ called Robert "simple"........................little bus guy?...............


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy is fillin' out da appleecashun for da masters degree online.  Wonder why they askin' fer a credit card and bank account information?



They need cash like the next guy Pappy.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

When I hit a yearling at 250ty plus. It's like the lotto. Got to play to win.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

lagrangedave said:


> Bo$$ called Robert "simple"........................little bus guy?...............



I looked at it Uncle Dave but I don't no nothing bout no Joules.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Never asked the man how many Joules them 30 06 there on the bottom shelf have Bud?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

My sausage is looking good.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

I give up Floppin


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Joule, unit of work or energy in the International System of Units (SI); it is equal to the work done by a force of one newton acting through one metre. Named in honour of the English physicist James Prescott Joule, it equals 10 7 ergs, or approximately 0.7377 foot-pounds


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Now I got it.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Joule, unit of work or energy in the International System of Units (SI); it is equal to the work done by a force of one newton acting through one metre. Named in honour of the English physicist James Prescott Joule, it equals 10 7 ergs, or approximately 0.7377 foot-pounds



Billy physics lesson for the day


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Next time I am deer camp, I am gonna pull out a box of boolits and say, Yep these babies right here pack major joules.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for the physics lesson Boss. Much appreciated


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> You got to let your ship sail to get to the next port.



Bewtifull words kmckinnny


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Just caculated my bow and airy creates 82 joules


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

woodrow and call just made it back across the border with a herd of stolen mexican horses. That was a close one! Juan Florez was shooting at them.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy said he was all about protecting the family joules


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Mmmmm, newtons


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Sausage taste good 2


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

do they keep the joules in a joulery store?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Mmmmm, newtons



The fig kind? Thems good


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Mmmmm, newtons



fig newtons????


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy gonna get him one of them newton meters.  I bet Pappy could find a newton 5 miles away with a decent newton meter


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 5, 2016)

Hate that bout the motor guth


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Think it means one joule will completely penetrate one fig newton at 100 yards.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Bewtifull words kmckinnny



Thank you, thank you very much.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> fig newtons????



Yis. Is there another kind?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

How many joules does it take to eat a whole pack of newtons?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> How many joules does it take to eat a whole pack of newtons?



I think you would prolly need some ergs for that HW.


----------



## karen936 (Jan 5, 2016)

thanks guy's I'm so excited wooooooooooooooooo


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

newtons will add joules to you when you eat them.  There is a a net joule gain from consuming newtons


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

krun needs to settle down.  She is disrupting the whole strang


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Pew


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

karen936 said:


> thanks guy's I'm so excited wooooooooooooooooo



You should be Krun, they are making good progress. Especially with the weather they have had down there.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

karen936 said:


> thanks guy's I'm so excited wooooooooooooooooo



Congrats krun. Looks like there ready to pour concrete


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Happy birthday krun!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

K run = Cloud 9


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> newtons will add joules to you when you eat them.  There is a a net joule gain from consuming newtons



Are joules good to have net gains with?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

I put one of those microwave firelogs in the fireplace. Now i can spend an evening in front of the fireplace in 12 minutes.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Krun gonna live in a log mansion.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I put one of those microwave firelogs in the fireplace. Now i can spend an evening in front of the fireplace in 12 minutes.



Pappy needs him one of them.  It takes me 4 or 5 hours to spend the evening in front of the fireplace.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Excellent point pappy


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> Are joules good to have net gains with?



I think whatever joules a boolit has to start with is the most you are gonna have and those joules burn off fast as the boolit moves down range.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

it were 19 degrees here this mournin.  Pappy aint use to 19 degrees


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

rhbama3 said:


> I put one of those microwave firelogs in the fireplace. Now i can spend an evening in front of the fireplace in 12 minutes.



Them firelogs must have a heap of joules.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

does a boolit get more joules when it is cold.  Pappy normally has more static lectricity when it is cold and dry, so it figures a boolit would gain some more joules moving thru the air that quik


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Need a mod in the dog problem thread. Deer hunting.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

I think I will buy Meeno some new joules fer her birfday coming up.

Reckon she would like 30-06 joules or 300 Blackout joules?


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

I really hope that when somebody goooogles what a joule is this thread comes up. Very valuable information in here regarding joules


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

One stop shop for joules


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Evening fellers and Krun


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

What I miss?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> My sausage is looking good.



Say what?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

how dee M7


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> Say what?



Smoked it for 2 hours. About 10pds.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

all da billys is talking joules tonite.

Pappy always want to see the british crown joules, and finally got a chance when he visited Smithonian in DC


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Pappy


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Need a mod in the dog problem thread. Deer hunting.



kmckennie, detective and undercover mod. good work


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

M7 flopped like a expert pro.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Smoked it for 2 hours. About 10pds.



Pig or deer? Sorry, too far behind to read back


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

They should outlaw joules.  Joules are the cause of joulery store holdups.  No joules, no holdups.


Simple ain't it?


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> kmckennie, detective and undercover mod. good work



Brb


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

How?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> kmckennie, detective and undercover mod. good work



Just tring to help before it got out of hand.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Oh my


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> Pig or deer? Sorry, too far behind to read back



Last nite was 1/2 and 1/2

Tonite mostly pork.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Easy on the in your windows.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 5, 2016)

Pig


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Last warning


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

K gonna get banned for impersonation of a mod


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

I wish j knew what Yall where talking about.


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

Appreciate it, Kenny.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> I wish j knew what Yall where talking about.



Me too


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

mattech said:


> K gonna get banned for impersonation of a mod



I said nothing. Just tring to help someone from going to far and get sacked on the 50ty yard line.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

It's kinda like Kmc made a citizens arrest


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Kmc=hall monitor  lol


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

blindsided while reaching for the pass


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Probably a targeting penalty


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

7=flop eckspert


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

tomarla por aqui


spanish for take it out here... or open this end


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Loling. Yall wish your desk was next to the teacher.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

If a mod position ever opens up, I nominate Kmc. I'm sure he could use an extra $100,000 per year anyway


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

My desk is outside da window of the classroom. Can bearly here from out hear


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

I just hope he don't forget where he came from


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

Deer season is over for me in Ga.


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Hardwoods said:


> My desk is outside da window of the classroom. Can bearly here from out hear



No in your windows in here


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

Lol-ing at k.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

mark-7mag said:


> No in your windows in here



I make my own windows


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

I hope to hunt Sunday. I haven't hunted in a month


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Poplar by da front porch says he was in da winder


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

-ing at da windows


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy needs ta be in da bed.

He ain't use to this gettin up early.  Got outta tha habit over the holidays


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 5, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Lol-ing at k.



Bbl. Gotta go patrol the halls of GON. Insure a peaceful and tranquil atmosphere for the "Billy club".


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I got up fore daylight this morning Pappy. I did not really care for that.


----------



## mattech (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Glad I'm off tomorrow. House to myself till 4:30


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Bbl. Gotta go patrol the halls of GON. Insure a peaceful and tranquil atmosphere for the "Billy club".



billy club
noun
Definition of billy club

    :  a heavy usually wooden club;

Popularity: Bottom 30% of words


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Gonna lounge around in my draws till lunch, eat lunch and then take a nap


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Maybe sneak in a cigarette or two


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Watch Maried wif Children


----------



## T.P. (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Pappy needs ta be in da bed.
> 
> He ain't use to this gettin up early.  Got outta tha habit over the holidays



Me n t.p. ain't either. She had ta push me out da bed dis mornin.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Man has gotta make up for that sleeping late by taking a nap when he can.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

HA!  Pappy flap!


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Flop


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

early to bed=late to rise+many naps


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Dang it Pappy^^^


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

Snuck da flop right on in


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Wish the police hadn't taken my meds away, I will never get to sleep now.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy may be old and slow, but he is experienced and sneaky too.


----------



## Hardwoods (Jan 5, 2016)

7 guests in hera. Bet they all wanted to know what joules were


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

how did the plumbing check go today Boss?


----------



## rhbama3 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm headed to bed. Gonna hunt for a couple of hours in the am before work.
Y'all keep em skrait.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy were reading about megajoules.  That must be sumthin else.

It said a stick of 75% dynomite was 5 megajoules.  when we was opening up the drainage ditches in the bottoms, I thought an explosion was moving that dirt, and all the time it were megajoules


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Scrapy


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Next time I am with someday and they gimp a deer, I will study the blood trail long and hard and then announce that the main problem was too few joules.


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 5, 2016)

Pappy like foot pounds better than joules.  Pappy figures foots need to be pounding to find da deers.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

This thread is running out of energy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Hey Pnut.


----------



## peanutman04 (Jan 5, 2016)

Mourning bo$$!


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm 27 pages behind, whut I mist?


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

Anyone?  I'm up to page 9 now, and all I know is 33 cause a ruckus with a number'n mishap


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how did the plumbing check go today Boss?



Don't reckon the Doctors will get the pictures till tomorrow Pappy.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

Up to page 18 now.....apparently 33 et a whole buncha sucker fish, and FH gots a crazy cousin, and Uncle Dave's pig killin' place is all kind-a fancy.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

We gonna let mtr open up thread #3333.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

In the year 2525.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

I will be gone time JB catches up.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Billy will be home from poaching by then.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

K will be done hunting in Georgia.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

Im bouncin back n forth hoping somebody updates me on the last few pages.........sorry to hear about guth's truck, btw.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

T will have served his stretch.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Pnut's new peanut crop will be ready to dig.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 5, 2016)

Will see yall  tomorrow. Night Buckfiddy.


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

Nite bo$$


----------



## JB0704 (Jan 5, 2016)

All caught up now.  Nite folks.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

I'm still up. Where ereebody is


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 5, 2016)

Good night all


----------



## NE GA Pappy (Jan 6, 2016)

You didn't stay up long enuff guth...  Pappy laid down fer a bit, but couldn't sleep.  It is now 1:45, and Pappy still ain't sleepy enuff to doze off.

Pappy hates it when that happens.


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2016)

Bigelow hates it when pappy can't sleep too


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm going back to sleep


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Woooooooo.Where you at pappy?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mownin!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

What I miss?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Did Bammer get one last night?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I slept till 3 this am


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Didn't hunt


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

thinkin about it later


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Guess I'll reed back in this lame thread


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

BTW folks scoring the meat on that sucker fish works like a charm


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

cooks the bones out


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

suckers will be extinct in 3 years


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

ill be counting


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

that's what i do best


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Kmac = aminal kuntrol


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning slackers


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Back to the original question......any time is a good time to bait


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

FH yes it is!

Migs guhmownin!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Good so far.... no jaun here at the fancy pants office yet..


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

3 guests hey


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I will wear fancy pants if I have to


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I prefer jeans or 6-pocket camo pants boots and hunter orange


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I like to be safe


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

1. The message you have entered is too short. Please lengthen your message to at least 3 characters.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Poachers unlimited voted out orange and voted in runnin shoes


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

This deer was chased to me by dogs


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Poachers unlimited voted out orange and voted in runnin shoes



I need to see that trail cam pic again. That thread was hilarious. The guy looked like someone I knew. Camo, orange, and white tennis shoes.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> I need to see that trail cam pic again. That thread was hilarious. The guy looked like someone I knew. Camo, orange, and white tennis shoes.



Billy's second cousin,once removed.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

I need to be useful today


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Phone needs to ring


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Post Christmas/New Years=SLOW


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cleared my spam


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

I cleared my mind


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Post Christmas/New Years=SLOW


taxes and credit card reality hits hard for some.

I may go load the truck with pine straw and knock on doors


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I may sell magazines


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

maybe build a house


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

or clean gutters


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

or just


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

no steal


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

my 1st cup


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't get why billy don't like dogs


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

migs checked in to make certain all numbers are correct


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> taxes and credit card reality hits hard for some.



The American dream


----------



## mark-7mag (Jan 6, 2016)

Good morning


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Hello


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I missed a gunfight on Bo$$'s birfday!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Heigh


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

im gonna gather up some farwood from my secret spot today


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

pigs would go there to die and there fat would get sucked up by the roots of those trees.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Winter finally got here and I don't like it one bit


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Time to break out the A-Rig Hawk


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

white feesh like it


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

it has been outlawed by many tournaments


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> Time to break out the A-Rig Hawk



A lot of people like them but I don't,too many hang ups in the river.If I'm on the lake I'll be jigging a spoon


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

The fish do love them though


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

you have to know where you are throwing them. Save it for clean holes or keep it away from wood or big rocks. You can store them until you get to the right place.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Murnin


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops there he is


----------



## bigelow (Jan 6, 2016)

Fish talk makes me want to miss work


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

bigelow said:


> Fish talk makes me want to miss work



Big striper on the grill reminds me of grouper on the grill

hope this helps.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

High


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

Catfish are fat from feeding all winter.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

flops


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 6, 2016)

Mornin


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

dangit k


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Catfish are far from feeding all winter.



reely?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> reely?



Auto edit. Fo reel


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

333 is very passionate about his hunters urnge


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Anybody want to go put out limb lines? I know a place where you can load the boat right now


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> 333 is very passionate about his hunters urnge



He has a matching bow tie.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

K has taken over my job as informant.. He is a better tattletale than I


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Tree shakers fo real


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Anybody want to go put out limb lines? I know a place where you can load the boat right now



I'm in


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Anybody want to go put out limb lines? I know a place where you can load the boat right now



On the way now.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I'm in



It ain't Fer either


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> K has taken over my job as informant.. He is a better tattletale than I


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

Colder the better seems like


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> It ain't Fer either



Will there be nakes in the limbs.. I don't like them


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Will there be nakes in the limbs.. I don't like them



Not right now they won't. Wasp either. Those big cats follow the rock walls up and feed all night


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Not right now they won't. Wasp either. Those big cats follow the rock walls up and feed all night



Jus say the werd and I'm in.. Ain't never dun much limb lining


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Except this weekend.. Got basketball for two kids and have to try and kill won more deers at least


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> 333 is very passionate about his hunters urnge



I wear it for the law. I never saw a person look like a deer orange or no orange.


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

Mernin???


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

wut eye misted???


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

Maytech??


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

nitraM??


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

flop??


----------



## Hilsman (Jan 6, 2016)

wooooooooooo


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I remember those basketball, baseball, no huntin or fishin days. They were fun and there are always other days to hunt and fish. Kids only grow up once.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

daggumit!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

kmckinnie said:


> Catfish are fat from feeding all winter.



lots of good catfish on cut bait and down lines for me when the stripers slow down.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Put more hooks on my list today


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

8:39


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> I wear it for the law. I never saw a person look like a deer orange or no orange.



I have. A girls blond hair would shine like deer antler. Just saying. At a quick glance. Watch her walk down a road. Orange got below brush then   would catch glimps of the hair flash. So we put a orange hat on her also. We were dog hunting & we informed others out there about it.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

If you have a fur coat on in the woods and get shot.
It's the shooters fault.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I hope this helps?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

14.8 degrees in vineyard this morning !!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Can you catch cats now?
Never thought about cold weather cats


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> I wear it for the law. I never saw a person look like a deer orange or no orange.



I used to buck the system but now having two kids.. I try and set a good example and wear it religiously. We will shoot over the line though..may take an undersized buck ery now and then. Don't get me started on the turkey law violations


----------



## Southern Cyote (Jan 6, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> If you have a fur coat on in the woods and get shot.
> It's the shooters fault.



Billy says no


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Never had that happen K


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> I remember those basketball, baseball, no huntin or fishin days. They were fun and there are always other days to hunt and fish. Kids only grow up once.



I try to keep tellin myself this but it seems never ending sometimes


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

oops I made double sure on my kids just because of the chance some idiot might be lost in my area. But for the most part I took my kids where there was no one else hunting. I do that for me too. Where I spent most of my time this year I never saw a single hunter.


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I used to buck the system but now having two kids.. I try and set a good example and wear it religiously. We will shoot over the line though..may take an undersized buck ery now and then. Don't get me started on the turkey law violations


Your nickname ain't country is it


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Except this weekend.. Got basketball for two kids and have to try and kill won more deers at least



We'll plan a trip, set the lines out right at dark then come back at daylight to get the cats.I'll have to try and get some bait, bass shiners work but a live bream is money in the bank.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> I used to buck the system but now having two kids.. I try and set a good example and wear it religiously. We will shoot over the line though..may take an undersized buck ery now and then. Don't get me started on the turkey law violations



Oh, well sure.  I mean who ain't did that.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I promote kids using orange.
But I don't unless on public land.
I'm a rebel.


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> Never had that happen K



I showed it to one of the old men as I seen it and what it looked like. He said. O My it does. We got to her right then. Put a orange cap on and had her tuck her hair in.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

Greg has one a them fancy thermometers. Mine don't say anything about them point so-and-so that his does. Mine just said 15 degrees with no points. I'm jealous now.


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

Greg is a fancy pants sort of feller


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

nothing but the best for him


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

floppy


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Sorry to hear NCH.  It's a balmy 36 here now


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

MM gonna dye all his fur orange and he won't have to buy a huntin' vest.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Your nickname ain't country is it



Lol... No but I know who you're talkin bout.. He loves to talk in the third person.. " Country don't play that"


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

I get my fanciness from Sinclair !! Sinclair is my hero !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

18.2 in Mercer orchard over at blue ridge !! How ya like that ?!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

greg_n_clayton said:


> I get my fanciness from Sinclair !! Sinclair is my hero !!



I would never admit that.. GNC


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

17.9 in blairsville !!


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

I aint reading back whad I miss


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Good morning budlight lady !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

I see your dog didn't make it fer before laying down !


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Your dog prefer budlight in can or bottle , Karen ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

35.7 in valdosta !!


----------



## fish hawk (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Lol... No but I know who you're talkin bout.. He loves to talk in the third person.. " Country don't play that"



Country takes pics of himself with the game warden, ticket in hand then post it on Facebook


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

awesome weather updates; gnc


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

bottle greg


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

yesterday was my gon anniversary


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

over 21,000 post later


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

That is amazing Karen !! A lot of posting too !! How many "letters" ya figure ya typed ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Dang !!! That has to be a record in that short of time !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Orange survey paint works the best IMO


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 6, 2016)

morning


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning...won't be long now !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Karen....you want honor ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Flop this !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

orange


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanky Mig !! That was amazing !!


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Mornin' guys


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Thanks for the set up.. We make a good volley ball team


----------



## deerhuntingdawg (Jan 6, 2016)

24 in Thomson this morning


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

27 with wind here      cold


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning red neck.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Was 32 here


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Warming up slowly


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Red neck in th3 cold too.
He has one of those "in the elements" jobs


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

One of them till I get in the cab of the tractor


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

220,000 BTU's
This is how we roll.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

fish hawk said:


> Country takes pics of himself with the game warden, ticket in hand then post it on Facebook



Sound bout right.. I've been on a couple dove hunts with him but that's bout it.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

What my day consists of


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

where you working 31510


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Cleaning up land for farming


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Working in Baxley


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

Wonder what Fuzzy and his lunch buddy are having today?


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

wonder if Mud has a lunch buddy?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

looks fun to me redneck


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

be careful not to damage arras


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

nitram wait


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

almost time


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

pounce


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

flop


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

is it lunch yet?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Good one Krun!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

33, I bet redneck done throwed 3 or 4 arra heds away.
SMH


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

that hill is steep red


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> 33, I bet redneck done throwed 3 or 4 arra heds away.
> SMH



that's some purty dert


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

I didn't see them or id picked them up...


----------



## karen936 (Jan 6, 2016)

I aint going there little feller


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

There's about 600  acres that we got to clean up was somebody's good hunting ground


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh snap


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

doh!


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes . Sucker fish taco lunch done.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

I am amazed at how that technique cooks those little bones out. Really I am.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

a conundrum


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

enigma


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't think I've ever even seen a sucker fish.. Much less ate won.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Are they a carp?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Mud fish?


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Are they a carp?



kinda. The ones I catch are in trout waters. Look much like this having a rosy color


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I don't know what that is.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Ugly little fella


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

The fiah, Not MT


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Fish


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> kinda. The ones I catch are in trout waters. Look much like this having a rosy color



Chattooga river is full of them !! A sight to see when they spawn in the sprang !! There will be thousands of em !!


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

crap


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Smooth hdm !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Ain't never eat non of them suckas !


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Think I'll pass on sucker eatin.. Thanks anywho


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

That is what we call a yellow sucker or a March sucker. They are god eating. If the rains holds off a few more days and the temps stay down, I will try to catch a few by clear water snagging. By late March they will be spawning and it will be on with the grab hook then.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Snagging suckas!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Grab hook ?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Hay! what I misted??


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm Gone Get You Sucka


----------



## Da Possum (Jan 6, 2016)

Happy Birthday KyDawg!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Grabbing or snagging is a big deal here in the spring. People find a good sucker shoal they wont tell nobody. I have seen 6 people fishing the same shoal, so they hard to hide.


----------



## mattech (Jan 6, 2016)

What I mist


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Only 18 here this morning.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Anybody want to go on a good duck hunt this Sunday?  I got a great place, loaded with mallards and I can't find anyone who wants to go.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

17 when I crossed the riva at the hizzle at 0730hrs this morning.  34 now.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Morning redneck.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Anybody want to go on a good duck hunt this Sunday?  I got a great place, loaded with mallards and I can't find anyone who wants to go.



Do you have permission to hunt it T?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Redneck is gone slide his hoe offa that hill and turn ova.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

13 guest in here this morning. Wish we could sign em up. That would mean a lot more mone, uh conversation in here.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes, kd. I can't find anyone that wants to go. I'm just gone cancel it and stay onda couch.


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Freeze...sucka!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Who will the flipper be ??


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Won't be long !!


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm running the dump wagon, the hoe operator has me scared though


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Anybody want to go on a good duck hunt this Sunday?  I got a great place, loaded with mallards and I can't find anyone who wants to go.



Me me me


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Boo


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Kinda like a slot machine !!


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

flap?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Boom


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Booyah


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Flop+?


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Who's gone get it??


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

One more


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Pow!


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Dang


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

Misted it.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

where we meetin for the duck hunt TP


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Almost had a nap


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

We don't got no duck retrievers T. What we gonna do if they fall in the water?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

If TP wasnt so far, I'd buy his breakfast for that duck hunt.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

OK Sunday all clear!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

TP is mallard tease


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Yall know what today is!


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Getting hopes up.
Busting buddies
All dat


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

It's been canceled. I couldn't get any interest in it so I'm going shopping I guess.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Day before tomorrow


----------



## T.P. (Jan 6, 2016)

What day is it?????


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

The suckers eat worms real good Bo$$. Just have to let them eat it for awhile sometimes and use hooks #6 or larger. Small hooks tear loose.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes today is!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

WW Wednesday!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Yall feel free to drop by the food and drinks are on me.


----------



## redneckhunter31510 (Jan 6, 2016)

Today is half way point threw the work week!!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

mtr3333 said:


> The suckers eat worms real good Bo$$. Just have to let them eat it for awhile sometimes and use hooks #6 or larger. Small hooks tear loose.



Right now  where a stream is running into to the river you can catch them on red worms. Like you say use a small hook and let them take it.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

The 1st Weds of the monf


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

They are very good out of that cold water and if you have some minnows you can catch some crappie and small mouth too. All my old fishing buddies are gone or to old or just dont go anymore. I don't fish the river by myself so I don't get to go much either.


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

OK T I will be down there tomorrow with all my waders and all my glasses.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> OK T I will be down there tomorrow with all my waders and all my glasses.



Wine glasses Boss ? Y'all drank wine when duck huntin ?


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

We has white suckers and hog suckers and redhorse suckers all three here. We usually don't eat them.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

whats the cooking teknique to get the bones out ?


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

You off today hillbilly ??


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> We has white suckers and hog suckers and redhorse suckers all three here. We usually don't eat them.



Don't care nothing bout no hog sucker, but the white sucker is very good eating, if prepared right. The red horse too and them thing are fun to catch NC.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

ive only snagged succkers.  gill net would probly work pretty good


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats the cooking teknique to get the bones out ?



You don't. Just fillet them and take a good sharp knife and gash them bout every 1/4" from the meat side down to the skin. Get the grease very hot before you drop the fish in and the bones will disappear.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> whats the cooking teknique to get the bones out ?



Score the skin side about every 1/4 inch and flash fry. The bones just fry away into a crisp with the breading. I leave rib bones to keep my knife from going all the way through. Those bones are big and easy to manage. I do remove the skin.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Don't care nothing bout no hog sucker, but the white sucker is very good eating, if prepared right. The red horse too and them thing are fun to catch NC.



Some of the old-timers around here used to gig white suckers. I hung a big fat redhorse about two feet long on a 3-weight flyrod with a two-lb -test tippet while I was nymph fishing a few months ago. It sure put up a fight. Thought I had hold of a huge trout, and ran it 200 yards down the creek until I saw those lips come out of the water.


----------



## mtr3333 (Jan 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> You don't. Just fillet them and take a good sharp knife and gash them bout every 1/4" from the meat side down to the skin. Get the grease very hot before you drop the fish in and the bones will disappear.



Wow!


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

I been off for 48 years, Greg.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

DDD sasys you may get some more snow first of the week up there hillbilly.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Jan 6, 2016)

That's what the local station been sayin the last few days.


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

I caught a albino rainbow trout with a sucker mouth out of over flow creek up the road from Greg last year.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

We go "down" to overflow !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

33 and a third and I will have to have a Billy sucker fish fry.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Today is my Wednesday


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

12:33


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Crap


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Somebody flop it !


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Home skretch


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Flop


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Oh !!


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Goot Job Oops


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Who will have the final post?


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Today is my day


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Fuzz be crushin on mama June


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

Wonder if metrohunter has a yeti?


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Goot Job Oops



Thanks.. Bro


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

A lot of the old timers up here were very good at snagging. They fished by feel. I was never close to that good. I always had to put a little piece of white cloth on my big treble hook to see it. Some of the old timers laughed at me and called me hurtful names for doing this.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Oops, you and billy gonna gimp a buck this weekend?


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

It's OK boss, I won't call you hurtful names for it


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Migmack said:


> Wonder if metrohunter has a yeti?



After gettin my wife two toilet seats and a gift card for Chrima.. The kids pulled out a yeti she got for me. I'm metro as they get nowa. Still hearin about my gifts to her though


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

oops1 said:


> Fuzz be crushin on mama June



He ain't met Big Jane down in Goose Holler,..........yet !!


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

I hear 03 got arrested for shop lifting off the buffet at the GC yesterday. He prolly would have got away if he had not got that pocket full of mashed taters and gravy.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Oops, you and billy gonna gimp a buck this weekend?



If it even resembles a deers.. Leads gonna fly. I needs some meat


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have 2 yetis.
One was gift. One I bought.
I'm a big timer.  Mine don't stink so to speak


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

lol ooops


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> I have 2 yetis.
> One was gift. One I bought.
> I'm a big timer.  Mine don't stink so to speak



Eye wreckin I'm in the highfalutin club nowa. Cheers.. Yeti Bro


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

I got a yeti for Christmas. It will hold a full beer and keep it very cold.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

oops bring that yeti to the DMB concert


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

This here one bout done.


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Flap


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Crap


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Floperino


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

hey


----------



## Fuzzy D Fellers (Jan 6, 2016)

LOLs


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

T.P. said:


> Anybody want to go on a good duck hunt this Sunday?  I got a great place, loaded with mallards and I can't find anyone who wants to go.





KyDawg said:


> Floperino





Bo$$ is trying now?


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Good un oops.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I have 2 of those yeti coozies too.
They work real goot


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Nitram4891 said:


> oops bring that yeti to the DMB concert



I no longer go to DMB concerts


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

TP is taking everyone on a mallard hunt...come on yall


----------



## Nitram4891 (Jan 6, 2016)

^984 post boooyaaa


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Yeti snobs rule


----------



## KyDawg (Jan 6, 2016)

Merning Martin.


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

#HuntingWithTP


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

KyDawg said:


> Good un oops.



Kinda feel bad hittin Bo$$. I was aimin fur Nitram


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Wonder did TP bait the mallards with corn


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

TopherAndTick said:


> Yeti snobs rule



Sounds like a goot truck sticka


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Or rice


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Look out


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

I g9t a new truck stick a after being without for a few months


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Bo$$ aint countin.. I bet


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

Last one coming


----------



## T-N-T (Jan 6, 2016)

4 mo


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Stickas Rock


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

See y'all on the other side !!


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Watch it


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

Doh


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I won


----------



## oops1 (Jan 6, 2016)

I'm a winner


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Yes u did !!


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Jan 6, 2016)

Are !


----------

